# Evil woman on Craigslist is BACK!



## Camarie (Aug 22, 2009)

Here was my previous post!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48529&forum_id=7

Here is her new post!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pet/1335872104.html


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2009)

I read your prior thread - but there is really nothing wrong with her current listing - she is asking for a fee for rehoming her rabbit.

People do that all the time.

Who knows - maybe she learned after her last posting - why bring her up for folks to hassle her now for something we would recommend if someone was rehoming a rabbit?


----------



## Camarie (Aug 22, 2009)

I only post this again to see if someone on here is able to adopt this rabbit.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 22, 2009)

I have doubts she is capable of learning her lesson after the horribly inappropriate response she gave me. All I did was politely offer help by giving some suggestions and places to contact so she wouldn't need to dump the rabbit outside if she couldn't find a home for it in her time frame.

I pray the rabbit finds a good home. :tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I have doubts she is capable of learning her lesson after the horribly inappropriate response she gave me. All I did was politely offer help by giving some suggestions and places to contact so she wouldn't need to dump the rabbit outside if she couldn't find a home for it in her time frame.
> 
> I pray the rabbit finds a good home. :tears2:


She must have learned if the bunny has not been set loose.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it the same bunny? For some reason I thought it was a different one. 
Don't ask why, I have no clue how I got that idea.

:expressionless


----------



## pla725 (Aug 22, 2009)

It is the same person. I recognize the name. I'm thinking this is a teenager. I wonder what happens when she gets bored with the ferret.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 22, 2009)

^ my thoughts exactly, pla'.

How sad that pets are pushed out when another fancy (novelty) comes along...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 23, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> ^ my thoughts exactly, pla'.
> 
> How sad that pets are pushed out when another fancy (novelty) comes along...


She's lucky her parents didn't do that with her when she was little!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> ^ my thoughts exactly, pla'.
> 
> How sad that pets are pushed out when another fancy (novelty) comes along...



:soapbox


Boy oh boy have you ever hit on a sore spot with me - especially over the last few weeks.

You know - for the first 17 months or so that I had Zeus - it was like I couldn't connect with him. Sometimes I tried - sometimes I didn't and just gave up. I often wondered what was wrong with me.

It was when the animal communicator worked with him and I found out that he was SCARED of being returned to the shelter and therefore unable to connect with us - that we started to really connect and now I'm seeing his true personality come out - and wow - what a difference. I can tell already that he's feeling more secure because the little twerp is driving me up the wall and getting into mischief - and yet coming for pets and love all the time.

I hate the "my pet is a toy" mentality - almost like little girls playing Barbie dolls (oh here - I'll trade you this one for that one..) or like they're trading clothes or running out to buy new clothes because its a new season and they're tired of the old clothes.

Yeah...right.

I'm learning that animals (and rabbits) are more than things - they're more than just pets even. They're furry minature humans (in a way) that have feelings and fears and thoughts and dislikes and likes. They have emotions that can hurt and they can have relationships with people and other animals that can be broken if we're not careful.

I just hate this attitude - I really do. When I see it on this forum - it makes me :banghead:bangheadand Pipp has to continually remind me that "this is their rabbit - they can do what they want with it.". It really hurts though - especially when there is often one story told on this forum and a different story told on another one...then you really want to :crash- especially since as a mod you hear all sorts of things.

However - what it did do for me is to make me look at all of my bunnies and decide to commit to them thatI would not rehome them unless it was absolutely necessary (except for the flemish babies I'll have and even then - I will take them back if need be). We had talked aout rehoming some in the fall because now my girls have to live in cages and stuff - but I realized it is better for them to live in cages and get their playtime here - than to rehome them somewhere else and have them not understand why their lives got so changed.



I'm sorry - I'll step off my soapbox - I know y'all got more than your :twocentsfrom me. 

I hope that whoever takes the rabbit from the Craigslist ad - makes a commitment to KEEP it and not trade it and pass it around, etc. 

I need to remind myself that this forum is here to help the BUNNIES - even if sometimes the actions of people really make me hurt....


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 23, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> It was when the animal communicator worked with him and I found out that he was SCARED of being returned to the shelter and therefore unable to connect with us - that we started to really connect and now I'm seeing his true personality come out - and wow - what a difference.


This made me cry Peg, it really did. :tears2: Poor Zeus, but what a wonderful human he has to put so much devotion into figuring out what he was trying to say and listening to that to form a stronger bond. Beautiful....


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > It was when the animal communicator worked with him and I found out that he was SCARED of being returned to the shelter and therefore unable to connect with us - that we started to really connect and now I'm seeing his true personality come out - and wow - what a difference.
> ...


What is amazing me - is how much that knowledge is affecting my interactions with him now...



For instance - today he got into BIG trouble with Art (you'd have to read the free-roaming bunnies thread in the main forum to understand).

I went in and used a very firm tone (but not yelling) and told him that he HAD to stop this behavior and that it really bothered Art - especially since he was trying to sleep.

He was obviously paying attention to me and listening because he looked over to where the craisins had been and where the lemonade was spilled - and then I saw him pull his ears back and look really upset.

I remembered then how Arlene & I had talked about how he may always have a fear of being rehomed...and I realized he was getting upset.

So I picked him up and moved him to a different spot and totally loved on him and told him I still loved him (and that I thought what he did was funny). After a bit - he calmed down and I could tell he was still doing better.

This afternoon when I took a nap - he didn't sleep on the bed and I just realized it a few minutes ago. I snuck in the bedroom quietly and he was all stretched out on the bed...so I snuggled with him a bit and pet him and pet him and pet him.

I'm going to have to remember that he will always have a fear of being rehomed again because he went through it once before and didn't understand why he was rehomed....and when he got rehomed (by going back to the shelter) his bondmate died a bit later and I think he blames her death on his being bad at his first home...because the return to the shelter and her death happened pretty close together.

So yeah - I guess I probably feel differently now about rehoming rabbits now that I've learned more about Zeus....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 23, 2009)

Peg I need to contact this person for Storm and Phoenix. 

Could you Pm with some information. I have always wanted one but never trusted anyone. Or have this person suggest to mesomeone closer


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

Will do...


----------



## BethM (Aug 23, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I hate the "my pet is a toy" mentality - almost like little girls playing Barbie dolls (oh here - I'll trade you this one for that one..) or like they're trading clothes or running out to buy new clothes because its a new season and they're tired of the old clothes.
> 
> Yeah...right.
> 
> I'm learning that animals (and rabbits) are more than things - they're more than just pets even. They're furry minature humans (in a way) that have feelings and fears and thoughts and dislikes and likes. They have emotions that can hurt and they can have relationships with people and other animals that can be broken if we're not careful.


I'm totally with you, Peg. 
When I took in Ben, I was told that if he didn't bond with Tobi we could swap him out with another boy until she found someone she liked.
Our primary reason for taking in the fourth rabbit was to have a companion for Tobi. We ended up taking Ben, before a preliminary "date" because he was 2 days from being euthanized at the shelter, and we just offered up what space we had, to save his life.

When I had the animal communicator talk to Ben and Tobi, I learned that Ben was very reluctant to form any kind of new bond, with a person or another rabbit, because he was feeling a loss for a previous relationship, and it would take some work to get through to him. He may never bond with Tobi.

So. Now we have a pair and two singles. As my husband says, Ben "isn't a commodity to be traded." If Ben is already feeling a loss, I'm not going to be swapping him around.


----------

